# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  انصراف از دانشگاه

## milad 22

سلام 
اقا من انصراف دادم ولی هنوز کامل نشده انصرافم یه سری از مراحل اداریش مونده 
الان واسه ثبت نام دانشجوی روزانه رو بزنم یا  انصرافی؟؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

از چه نوع دانشگاهی انصراف دادی؟

----------


## milad 22

دولتی روزانه

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

همون انصراف بزنی درسته
اما پیگیر باش سریع انصرافت رو تایید کنی

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط milad 22


سلام 
اقا من انصراف دادم ولی هنوز کامل نشده انصرافم یه سری از مراحل اداریش مونده 
الان واسه ثبت نام دانشجوی روزانه رو بزنم یا  انصرافی؟؟


برای ثبت نام کد 12 دانشجو انصرافی رو بزن وحتما قبل 30 بهمن انصراف قطعی بدی 
تاکید دوباره می کنم حتما قبل از 30 بهمن انصراف قطعی شده باشه*

----------


## Churchill

دوستان ببخشید یه سوال
اینکه میگن معافیت برای هر مقطع فقط یکبار صادر میشود دقیقا یعنی چی؟
یعنی اگه من که الان کنکور سومم هستش و دانشگاه پیام نور کارشناسی روانشناسی ثبت نام کردم دیگه نمیتونم سال دیگه حتی اگه پیراپزشکی کارشناسی قبول بشم برم؟

----------


## 76farshad

> دوستان ببخشید یه سوال
> اینکه میگن معافیت برای هر مقطع فقط یکبار صادر میشود دقیقا یعنی چی؟
> یعنی اگه من که الان کنکور سومم هستش و دانشگاه پیام نور کارشناسی روانشناسی ثبت نام کردم دیگه نمیتونم سال دیگه حتی اگه پیراپزشکی کارشناسی قبول بشم برم؟


میشه ب نظرم چون خیلیا همین کارو میکنن

----------


## Pooya_77

> دوستان ببخشید یه سوال
> اینکه میگن معافیت برای هر مقطع فقط یکبار صادر میشود دقیقا یعنی چی؟
> یعنی اگه من که الان کنکور سومم هستش و دانشگاه پیام نور کارشناسی روانشناسی ثبت نام کردم دیگه نمیتونم سال دیگه حتی اگه پیراپزشکی کارشناسی قبول بشم برم؟


من اینو یبار پرسیدم بهم گفتن شما در تمام طول عمرت فقط  یک بار میتونی انصراف بدی 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *
> برای ثبت نام کد 12 دانشجو انصرافی رو بزن وحتما قبل 30 بهمن انصراف قطعی بدی 
> تاکید دوباره می کنم حتما قبل از 30 بهمن انصراف قطعی شده باشه*


توی دفترچه گفته 25 اسفند!!!

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> دوستان ببخشید یه سوال
> اینکه میگن معافیت برای هر مقطع فقط یکبار صادر میشود دقیقا یعنی چی؟
> یعنی اگه من که الان کنکور سومم هستش و دانشگاه پیام نور کارشناسی روانشناسی ثبت نام کردم دیگه نمیتونم سال دیگه حتی اگه پیراپزشکی کارشناسی قبول بشم برم؟


ینی اینکه شما اگه از کارشناسی فارغ‌التحصیل بشید دوباره نمیتونید برگردید از اول کنکور بدید، یا باید برید سربازی یا ارشد!
در مورد انصراف هم اینکه در طول تحصیلت فقط یک بار حق داری انصراف بدی! حالا از هر دانشگاهی که باشه فرقی نداره!

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rouhollahbnd


توی دفترچه گفته 25 اسفند!!!


درسته من تا عصری دفترچه رو دانلود نکرده بدم بر اسا س سال قبل گفتم*

----------


## faren70

دوستان من سال 96 از مقطع ارشد انصراف دادم روزانه هم بودم. الان برای ثبت نام باید تیک انصرافی رو بزنم؟

----------

